# The Art of the Picnic: Tender Poached Salmon



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

Good Morning, 

The French love to picnic ... No wonder they are exemplary with this type of lunching. A trip to the lake, river, mountains or countryside, is just not enough without something lovely for lunch.

How do you Picnic ? 

TENDER POACHED SALMON FILLETS WITH CRÈME FRAÎCHE & DILL ...

THE SAUCE:

6 tblps. chopped cornichons or other pickles that you enjoy
3 cups dry white wine
1 tblsp lemon juice
1 cup crème fraîche  ( or sour cream )

THE SALMON: 

24 Ounces of fish stock or shellfish stock 
3 cups dry white wine 
10 whole peppercorns ( rose, green, white and black )
6 lemon slices 
8 Salmon Fillets 

1. For the sauce:  place the cornichon pickle variety, the fresh dill herb, and lemon juice in a small bowl and stir to blend via machine or hand. Add the crème fraîche or sour cream and blend however, do not over mix, because the sauce shall thin. Season with salt and black pepper freshly ground. 

2. For the salmon:  Combine the fish stock, white wine, peppercorns and lemon in a large deep skillet, and bring the ingredients to simmer for 5 mins. Reduce heat to medium low and add half the salmon.

3. Simmer until just cooked through 5 to 7 mins. 

4. Repeat with remaining salmon. 

5. let cool and then, chill the salmon in the refrigerator for 3 to 4 hrs. until cold.

6. Line a plater with lemond slices, and then the salmon and drizzle the sauce over. 

7. Can be served with assorted olives, capers, dill herb fresh and extra lemon and / or lime too ... 

A PROSECCO OR FERMENTED IN OAK CHARDONNAY ... AND ENJOY ! 

*** This recipe, is my Mom Eva´s, however, similar Poached Salmon dishes have been used at banquets and by Caterers. 

Kindly.
Margi. Cintrano.   


3.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 11, 2012)

We like to picnic alot during the summer. When I was dating my wife I remember a few really good ones. One time I took her on nightime picnic to the obsevatory and we popped the hatchback on her car while backed up to cliff. There was a new age concert going on inside the dome and the roof was open so we could hear the music.

Another time I backed my truck up to bluff at the ocean and brought small gas grill and stove. I heated up clam chowder and grilled some seqafood. Everybody that walked by said I was awesome. We toasted them with Champagne.

These days we usually have picnics in parks in the mountains. The kids like to run around and climb stuff, and we let my daughter bring a friend most of the time. I don't haul the grill and stove as much as I used too.
Most of the time we do wine,salumi,cheeses and olives or just sandwiches.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 11, 2012)

Another great picnic meal was shish kabob and rice pilaf. I pre-made the pilaf and just warmed it on the grill in a pan.

I make some pretty good picnic lunches if someone invites me to go ocean fishing. I usually get another invitation out of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2012)

I keep some picnic supplies in the glove compartment , is it still called the glove compartment?   When I do road trips like to stop at farm stands or country markets and pick up some locally produced items.  We have had some great picnics this way using local produce, baked goods and cheeses.  I also enjoy this type of eating on longer trips.  I carry a small cooler and a "kitchen carton".  People laugh at me and joke about me traveling with a blender and a canned ham but, many of them have enjoyed an inexpensive Happy Hour or meal after a long day on the road!  IMO this is much more interesting than the national chain/fast food routine and it is about the same price.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Morning,

Thanks for all your replies ... 

@ 4 Meandthem:


Some of the most delicious Italian and Spanish as well as French shellfish, seafood and fish dishes hail from historical fishing voyages ! 

One off the top of the think tank, Basque Marmitako ... a tuna and vegetable stew, or hot pot --- I posted it a long time ago ... One can substitute white thick fish of choice.

Have a lovely day. 
Margi.


----------

